# Christmas came early



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, today was the day that Christmas came early for me - I finally went in to pick up the 2009 585 Proteam that I've had waiting for me at my LBS. Yes, for the last 6 weeks it has been hanging there taunting me - like a juicy steak and glass of cab sauv in front of starving man. Now it's in my basement with the first pieces of my build hanging on it (crank, front derailleur and brakes).

Another few weeks and I'll be able to post some photos. 

I'm just hoping to get out on it before the snow hits. It's already in the 0 - 5 degree C range (32 - 38 F), but cold can be dressed for; ice can't.

Anyway, that's a beautiful machine. I hope it rides as good as it looks!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

excellent!! post some pics when you're done


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new frame i am sure you will love it 
Hope it all comes together soon and you can beat the snow and get a couple of rides in before winter takes over 

Twiggy


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

*Out on the road - finally!*

Well, Twiggy, I didn't make it out before the snow hit in December. After that it remained too snowy/icy to venture out safely, and because I don't have any sponsorships to worry about, I've stayed inside on the trainer and rollers since the build was completed in December. 

Today was my first day out, with 50km/h headwinds, but sun and spring-like temperatures. It was a short 35km ride to make sure everything works and no major adjustments need to be made before my first decent ride on Saturday (hopefully).

Man, I love this 585: it's smoother than my Ti bike, way more responsive without being twitchy, controlled on descents, and begs for me to attack hills. I must have said to myself 100 times today "Oh - THIS is what those 585 Freaks are talking about! (No offence, Twiggy.) Nice." I even found that I was shifting to the 39T ring at points in the ride I always shift at, and then was having to throw it back up to the 52T because pedalling was too easy.

The only issue I had was brake rub when out-of-the-saddle or during hard efforts - something I've never experienced before. Considering I was using wheels I've used before, my brakes are set with a little more clearance than I usually have them, and I haven't suddenly turned into Andre Greipel over the winter, I'm a little puzzled. Is it possible that the new-found frame stiffness is transferring more of the power to the back wheel and this in turn is flexing the wheel and causing rub?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

So Welcome to the 585 freaks club lol 

post some pics and dont forget to check out "The Look Bike CLub" on face book and post some there aswell 

i just added some keo blades to my ride this week and with 60 km in the hills today all I can say is they are awsome. 


Twiggy


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

*"Brake rub" problem*

Well, over the weekend I finally determined the cause of the "brake rub" issue I mentioned a couple of weeks ago. As I was cleaning the bike on Friday night to prep it for a ride on Saturday morning I was scrubbing a patch of dirt on the inside of the left seat stay and realized I was actually rubbing at a quarter-sized hole through the paint and into the carbon: the wheel had been rubbing on the frame, not the brake pads.  On closer inspection I saw that the wheel was dished 3mm to the left, leaving a wheel/stay gap of 7mm to the right side and 1mm to the left! I swapped the wheel with another identical wheel (same rim and spokes, different hub) and it was in the dead center (4mm gap on each side).

Since my LBS sold me the frame AND built the screwy wheel I took it back to them to find out what can be done. The owner was shocked and embarrassed that his shop had built the wheel so "off" (after all, that's what a dishing tool is for) and that the wheel had caused the damage it had, but said that it wasn't in a stressed area and therefore I could ride the bike over the weekend. (Great ride - and no rub!) I'm taking it in to leave with them next week while I'm away so that they can do something about it to "make it right" for me.

I'm not exactly sure what they can do. Any suggestions?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i've been racing on my old kg281. that bike is so sweet i tell ya what. i just spent $$$ having the LBS refit with ultegra 2011 after i tore it up at the race last weekend. i think the 585 is the 'heir' to the frame i have and i kinda wish i had gotten that over the 586. y'all are lucky.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I'm not exactly sure what they can do. Any suggestions


 I'd say they owe you a new frame..


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

your shop should pay for a full repair and matching paint at Calfee...since the 585 is no longer produced. I have seen some of Calfee's work and they do an outstanding job...you probably will not even notice it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Going to have to agree with Chris on this one. I will say frame may be obtainable from Look as I am sure the have a number of warranty frames in stock even though they stopped producing them for 2011. Calfee does an amazing job of repair so that is a very acceptable option.


----------

